# Thermoplan Engineer Needed, Scotland



## Tommy Collins (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone know of an engineer who can maintain my coffee machine, its a Starbucks Black and White Type


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

By maintain what do you need done? Not familiar with starbucks machines. Is this a home machine? Bean to cup?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Neill said:


> By maintain what do you need done? Not familiar with starbucks machines. Is this a home machine? Bean to cup?


These are the commercial "bean to cup" machines - as used in Starbucks shops, McDonalds, etc. - ie anywhere that wants to make espresso based drinks but the staff have no idea how to do so other than just pouring beans in, placing a cup underneath and pressing a button...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

United Coffee / UCC distribute the Thermoplan machines and have engineers in Scotland. The companys UK HQ is in Milton Keynes.


----------



## Tommy Collins (Apr 7, 2015)

By maintain i mean I bought this machine from ebay last year, working great but now comes up with error message: Low water level in steam boiler

Just need an engineer to look at it without getting into a major contract with united coffee, it is a commercial bean to cup machine with steam wand

Ideally looking for an engineer who would look at this on a cash in hand basis


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Contact Espresso Services in Glasgow or Caffeine Fix in Crieff.


----------



## The Blue Olive Deli (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi, did you get your Thermoplan coffee machine fixwd? I have the same problem on mine. Thanks


----------

